# Chloe's Rally in Wenatchee...



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

:rockon: Well, we just got done with our big Dog Show here in Wenatchee, and Chloe had a blast. Chloe scored an 86 on Saturday, which gives us leg number 3 and our Rally Advanced Title (RA). Then one of the trainers talked us into moving up to Excellent. I was going to just keep doing Advanced for the shows we've already entered, but she talked us into moving up. Chloe scored a 76 on Sunday in very wet and mucky conditions, as it rained the night before and Sunday turned out to be a nightmare for some of the motorhomes as well, getting stuck and needing to be towed out of the park. And the Rally Ring was soft and soupy. There were quite a few NQ's as well. There were 6 in our class, 3 regulars and 3 move-ups from Saturday, and only 2 Q'd, the rest didn't make it. So we took 2nd Place. Overall we had a lot of fun.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Congratulations! Having fun is the most important thing about showing (and a lot of people forget that)


----------

